# Sistema Kochbuch



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

Vlt. für einige Leute Intressant die mit Sistema arbeiten.
Anhang anzeigen sistema_kochbuch.pdf


----------



## Safety (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
bitte beachtet auch die Anmerkungen!
Die Norm besteht aus einigem mehr, die Sistema ist für mich  nur ein Taschenrechner und fragt ein paar Sachverhalte ab. Also ein sehr hilfreiches Tool.


----------

